

Bench That Rig: Futuremark's 3DMark 11 Explored, AMD,Intel and NVIDIA Compared - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Marking-Time-3DMark-11-Performance-Explored/

======
dfischer
I wish it weren't so expensive to build gaming rigs. It makes me want to stick
to consoles even though I've been a PC gamer my whole life.

Spending two grand to play games every 3 years is old news for me now.

~~~
Retric
You don't need to spend all that much money anymore. A 200$ graphics card on a
3 year old system works fine. Err, unless you want a laptop.

